# Trackpad 12" décollé. Vraiment décollé.



## ni pour ni contre (18 Août 2004)

Salut à tous

J'ai un powerbook 12" tout neuf, et un gros petit problème. Le trackpad est décollé. Quand je dis décollé, c'est vraiment décollé : seul la partie la plus proche du clavier est fixée, le reste se soulevant en petit tremplin jusqu'à dépasser le bouton du trackpad en hauteur.
Quand j'appuie dessus un peu fort, j'entends un bruit de truc qui colle un peu, puis le trackpad se resoulève progressivement au bout de 1-2 minutes.

Pour plein de raisons, je ne peux pas me séparer pour le moment de ce PB - notamment parce que je l'ai attendu longtemps, que l'ancien est en panne, et que j'en ai plus que besoin maintenant. Donc pas de réparation par apple center (acheté par l'apple store). Plus tard, je leur laisserai peut-être, mais pas tout de suite.
Alors est-ce que quelqu'un saurait me dire comment trafiquer une solution de fortune pour quelque temps, afin de ne pas abimer l'écran quand il est fermé (et éviter que le trackpad parte complètement)? J'avais pensé utiliser de la colle, mais je ne sais pas très bien ce qu'il y a en dessous du pad. D'après ce que je vois (il se soulève assez pour voir un peu), il y a des composants, et non pas une surface lisse comme je m'y attendais. Alors coller seulement les bords? Avec quelle colle? une seringue?

Par ailleurs - et c'est la question facultative - le PB 15" de ma copine a un clavier légèrement décollé par endroit. D'après mes recherches, il n'y a pas des masses de solution, mais je me demandais si quelqu'un avait réussi à se faire réparer ce problème en apple center ou si un recollage à domicile était possible.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Marcant (18 Août 2004)

A part mettre un peu de scotch, enfin plutôt 2 morceaux de chaterton, je ne vois pas comment et je pense qu'il ne vaut mieux pas bricoler le trackpad surtout si ton mac est encore sous garantie. Et en attendant que tu ne l'amène en réparation, sers toi d'une souris !


----------



## ni pour ni contre (18 Août 2004)

J'étais sûr que le chatterton allait être recommandé. C'est incroyable, la renommée du chatterton, on ne s'en doute pas, comme ça.

Plus sérieusement, c'est vrai qu'il ne faudrait pas faire sauter la garantie. Mais bon, un petit peu de colle, me disais-je? En fait, ce qui m'embête, c'est l'écran. Je peux mettre une protection mais ça ne règle pas vraiment le problème. Je ne pourrai sans doute pas le mettre en réparation avant 6 ou 7 mois (départ à l'étranger en plus), et je voudrais pas trop le laisser comme ça pendant toute cette durée. Bon, je vais réfléchir. Si encore je pouvais trouver des photos d'un trackpad démonté pour voir ce qu'il y a en dessous?


----------



## CataTon (18 Août 2004)

Je crois qu'on voit ce qu'il y a en-dessous du trackpad sur ce site http://www.abmug.it/tut_riparaz-ibook/ et plus particulièrement sur cette photo: http://www.abmug.it/tut_riparaz-ibook/12.jpg


----------



## vincmyl (19 Août 2004)

Sinon SAV


----------



## IceandFire (19 Août 2004)

tu fais ce que tu veux mais pour moi ya pas a tortiller  S.A.V...tu peux très bien voir avec eux pour en avoir un rapidement...de toutes façons ils sont très rapide...Le mien est parti en rép pour le Disque Dur, ils viennent le chercher chez toi par ups et tu le reçois (en tout cas pour moi !) en une semaine tout compris...C'était quand même le DD à changer !!!  . Tu vois, si tu l'avais acheter à la fnac (avec la fameuse carte !!!  ) eh bien tu le portes en réparation et ils t'en prete un autre ou mieux tu gueules un samedi après midi vers 16H et tu repart avec un neuf ...Bonnes journées....


----------



## IceandFire (19 Août 2004)

petite précision le sav est en hollande quand même... pour te dire à quel point ils sont rapide


----------



## wagonr (19 Août 2004)

en attendant pour pas l abimer, je te conseille de mettre un peu de sopalin sur le clavier et le trackpad pour proteger l ecran.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Août 2004)

Tu as plus la feuille qui était livrée avec


----------



## ni pour ni contre (20 Août 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses!
Je vais éviter le SAV pour le moment, c'est peut-être par superstition, mais je préfère attendre un peu. Comme j'ai gardé la feuille de protection, je vais effectivement la garder encore un peu pour protéger l'écran.

En voyant les photos, je me dis que je tenterais quand même bien un petit coup de manip' avec une seringue et de la bonne colle. Il y a l'air d'avoir un rebord plutôt accessible, avec de la très bonne glue ça pourrait marcher. Je sais pas, c'est mon côté bidouilleur qui doit resurgir. Bon, je vais pas le tenter avec de la uhu, c'est sûr. Mais si je trouve une seringue avec une aiguille suffisamment épaisse, je crois que je vais me lancer.
Est-ce qu'il y a vraiment une grosse raison pour s'abstenir?
Et est-ce que, pour le coup, confier le 15" au SAV va me permettre d'avoir un clavier qui gondole pas?


----------



## ed71 (20 Août 2004)

SAV!!

et si tu veux etre sur que le clavier te revienne d'aplomb, tu leurs présises au téléphone... ils le noteront dans le dossier...

courage pour l'attente... mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont devenus trés rapide et deviennent de plus en plus constant dans leurs délais


----------

